#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  como acessar ubuntu via ssh? [RESOLVIDO]

## gustaveiras

Olá pessoal,

Como posso fazer para acessar um servidor ubuntu que montei via ssh? Pretendo acessá-lo de uma máquina WinXP. Sei que tenho que iniciar o serviço no ubuntu, então gostaria de saber como iniciar o serviço e onde configurar para que o serviço inicie automaticamente no boot da máquina?

Atenciosamente,

----------


## xstefanox

Caro Gustavo,

Em distribuições Debian e baseadas, o serviço de SSH já está habilitado por padrão, na hora da instalação, e já está configurado para ser iniciado na hora do boot. A única nuância é que no Ubuntu você vai ter que utilizar um usuário não-root para o acesso.


Um abraço!

----------


## gustaveiras

fiz um


```
 ps aux | grep ssh
```

 e retornou:


```
gtl     4517  0.0 0.6 2876 800 tty1 R+ 14:05 0:00 grep ssh
```

 
gtl é o meu usuário. O resto eu não entendo muito. Sei que tty1 é o terminal 1, e acho que 14:05 é a hora do comando (tenho que acertar o relógio).

o ssh está funcionando?

----------


## Duca

Para acessá-lo via Win vc pode usar o putty.




> o ssh está funcionando?


e ainda não está funcionando.

o ubuntu reconhece o comando ssh? 
tenta dar o comando ssh e veja o que sai.

----------


## xstefanox

Bem... se ele não estiver instalado (O quê eu acho estranho), tu pode instalar com este comando:



```
# apt-get install ssh
```

 
Não são necessárias configurações além das que irão ser mostradas para você nas telas em dialog. Ele também vai iniciar automaticamente o serviço para você, mas caso não faça, você pode fazer isso por meio do seguinte:



```
# /etc/init.d/ssh start | stop | restart
```

 

Abraços!

----------


## gustaveiras

Bom dia,

Fiz um 


```
$ /etc/init.d/ssh restart
```

 depois


```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
```

 
e, para ambos, retornou:


```
ssh: restart: Temporaly failure in name resolution
```

 
alguma sugestão?

Gustavo

----------


## Duca

:-) sugestão: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos...hp?codigo=5321

----------


## gustaveiras

Pessoal,

Só por desencargo de consiência resolvi fazer um teste com o ping. Da minha máquina (10.0.0.99) eu tento pingar o servidor (10.0.0.160) e dá "Esgotado o tempo limite do pedido".

Do servidor (10.0.0.160) eu tento pingar a minha máquina (10.0.0.99) e retorna "Destination host unreachable".

Descobri que estou com algum problema físico na rede...

Ia tentar pingar o gateway (10.0.0.1) quando veio um monte de coisa na tela e travou tudo. A última mensagem é:


```
[4300037.398000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal excepetion in interrupt [4300037.755000]
```

 
legal, né?

----------


## gustaveiras

ssh funcionando!

problema físico... ligação dos cabos de rede.

----------


## Duca

Putz....hehehe

Nem sempre os bits são os culpados  :Evil: .

----------

